# Pedido de Ajuda Oregon 968NX



## lsalvador (15 Jan 2008 às 10:17)

Ola pessoal,

Estou com uns problemas na minha Oregon, que passo a explicar.

Quando adquiri a estação, o cabo RS232 não fazia parte do pacote vendido, como tinha la alguns em casa, liguei a estação ao PC e este ficou a bombar, a consola alimentada por pilhas e sempre na boa. 
Adquiri um conversor de 220/110 para poder ligar o transformador original e aqui começaram os problemas, a estação deixa de comunicar com o PC. Troquei o cabo RS232 e assim já passa alguns dados, logo o problema será do cabo RS232 que tenho. 

Agora a minha pergunta, alguém sabe a combinação de pin's usadas nos cabos RS232 da Oregon ou como melhor opção adquirir um conversor RS232 / USB como o usado pelo meteohub?

Outra pergunta, tenho a consola junto do router, será que vai influenciar a comunicação com os sensores que estão no telhado, porque noto que quando as pilhas começam a ficar fracas, a consola tem mais dificuldade em receber os dados e alguns aparvalham por breves instantes. 
É que entre a consola e os sensores tenho 2/3 placas, entre o 2 e o 3 andar, entre o 3 e as arrecadações e as arrecadações e a placa do telhado.


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jan 2008 às 12:22)

Depois de alguma procura na net, la encontrei alguma informação. O esquema do cabo RS232 para ligar a Oregon ao PC, aqui tem o anexo de possuir um repetidor.


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2008 às 12:33)

EU tenho um conversor desses RS232-USB, se quiseres posso emprestar-te para exprimentares antes de comprares, pois ainda são caros, uns 15 ou 20€.


----------



## zemike (15 Jan 2008 às 17:04)

Vince disse:


> EU tenho um conversor desses RS232-USB, se quiseres posso emprestar-te para exprimentares antes de comprares, pois ainda são caros, uns 15 ou 20€.



Pois é, recebi hoje a minha estação e já está montada a funcionar, agora so me falta a ligação ao PC mas necessito de um conversor desses, pois o meu pc nao tem porta para ligar o RS232. Agora a minha dúvida, qualquer conversor dá ou há algum especifico para esta estação? Sabem onde comprar? Obrigado

José Santos


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2008 às 19:03)

zemike disse:


> Pois é, recebi hoje a minha estação e já está montada a funcionar, agora so me falta a ligação ao PC mas necessito de um conversor desses, pois o meu pc nao tem porta para ligar o RS232. Agora a minha dúvida, qualquer conversor dá ou há algum especifico para esta estação? Sabem onde comprar? Obrigado
> 
> José Santos



Não faço ideia se todos dão ou não, mas à partida suponho que sim. Já tive problemas no passado com equipamentos mas era com os adaptadores PS/2Serial, nem todos davam, com USB acho que devem dar. O ideal é poderes exprimentrar antes, nalguma loja mais conhecida ou simpática.
O que eu comprei há alguns meses acho que foi na Chip7 depois de muito procurar. Provavelmente haverá noutros locais e mais barato, mas na altura não encontrei. Mas atenção que esse que eu encontrei era um adaptador USB para RS232 e tu queres o inverso.


----------



## zemike (15 Jan 2008 às 20:21)

Já fui a uma Chip7 e comprei o tal cabo, liguei ao pc e á estação mas agora o programa liga á estação mas nao detecta os sensores!!!


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jan 2008 às 20:40)

zemike disse:


> Já fui a uma Chip7 e comprei o tal cabo, liguei ao pc e á estação mas agora o programa liga á estação mas nao detecta os sensores!!!



Quando usas um cabo desses podes ter que instalar umas drivers no windows para te criar a porta COM. Vai ao gestor de hardware e ve se tens alguma porta COM criada.

Depois é veres o numero que criou, COM1, COM2, COM3, etc... e configurares no programa da estação


----------



## zemike (15 Jan 2008 às 22:27)

Bem, isto não está fácil, a porta é a 3, o software liga á estação tudo ok, mas nao liga aos sensores!!!


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2008 às 23:00)

zemike disse:


> Bem, isto não está fácil, a porta é a 3, o software liga á estação tudo ok, mas nao liga aos sensores!!!



E a estação detecta bem os sensores quando está ou não ligada ao PC ?


----------



## zemike (15 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Vince disse:


> E a estação detecta bem os sensores quando está ou não ligada ao PC ?



Sim, todos sem qualquer problema, ligada ou desligada do pc.

E ainda por cima está a chover e fico sem esses registos


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2008 às 23:21)

E qual é o software que estás a usar?


----------



## zemike (16 Jan 2008 às 09:40)

Minho disse:


> E qual é o software que estás a usar?



Estou a usar o virtual weather station que era o que vinha com a estação, mas tambem ja tentei o weather display e acontece o mesmo.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jan 2008 às 10:09)

Eu ja consegui resolver a situação, tinha la um cabo rs232 de um modem externo de 28kb (eu sei é antigo, mas tinha la o cabo) e não é que esta a funcionar na boa.


----------



## Vince (16 Jan 2008 às 13:09)

zemike disse:


> Estou a usar o virtual weather station que era o que vinha com a estação, mas tambem ja tentei o weather display e acontece o mesmo.



Não posso ajudar muito. Se calhar é do adaptador ou da velocidade de tramissão de dados ou outra coisa qualquer. Vais ter que ir por tentativas. Não tens ninguém com um computador sem ser o teu para exprimentar ? Quando estás a exprimentar com o PC tens a consola ligada à corrente ? Estou a perguntar porque alguns dispositivos quando se passa a usar as pilhas desactivam as comunicações para poupar energia. De qualquer forma, exprimenta com e sem transformador.


----------



## Minho (16 Jan 2008 às 21:13)

De facto para tirar as dúvidas se é estação ou se é o PC o melhor é mesmo falar com alguém que tenha um PC de secretária. Basta levares a consola e o sensor da temperatura. Se detectar então o problema é com a configuração da porta RS232 ou o emulador de RS232.

Já agora no Weather Display aparece informação (assinalada a vermelho na imagem) do débito de dados?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jan 2008 às 19:16)

Malta eu comprei um sensor á pouco tempo para a minha oregon scientific wmr928Nx queria saber se dá para colocar o sensor como sensor principal da estaçao??


----------



## lsalvador (23 Jan 2008 às 14:59)

zemike disse:


> Estou a usar o virtual weather station que era o que vinha com a estação, mas tambem ja tentei o weather display e acontece o mesmo.




Oi como resolves-te a situação da ligação aos sensores?


----------



## zemike (23 Jan 2008 às 18:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi como resolves-te a situação da ligação aos sensores?



Tive que mudar de estratégia e esquecer o adaptador que tinha comprado. Tinha aqui um PC já mais antigo que só não trabalhava devido a ter a fonte de alimentação avariada, mas como tem portas rs232, resolvi comprar uma fonte nova e ligar a estação com o cabo original a este PC que ficará somente para a estação. Estou a usar o weather display.

A próxima etapa será o site pessoal  vamos ver do que sou capaz


----------



## Minho (23 Jan 2008 às 20:51)

zemike disse:


> Tive que mudar de estratégia e esquecer o adaptador que tinha comprado. Tinha aqui um PC já mais antigo que só não trabalhava devido a ter a fonte de alimentação avariada, mas como tem portas rs232, resolvi comprar uma fonte nova e ligar a estação com o cabo original a este PC que ficará somente para a estação. Estou a usar o weather display.
> 
> A próxima etapa será o site pessoal  vamos ver do que sou capaz



Ainda bem que ficou o problema resolvido. Também já tenho ouvido falar de muitos problemas a ligar as Oregons via emuladores de RS232...


----------



## lsalvador (24 Jan 2008 às 09:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Malta eu comprei um sensor á pouco tempo para a minha oregon scientific wmr928Nx queria saber se dá para colocar o sensor como sensor principal da estaçao??



Oi que eu saiba não dá. O teu sensor tambem avariou?

O meu durou cerca de 1 mes e meio. Tive de mandar vir um de UK, neste momento esta ok.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2008 às 11:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Oi que eu saiba não dá. O teu sensor tambem avariou?
> 
> O meu durou cerca de 1 mes e meio. Tive de mandar vir um de UK, neste momento esta ok.



Pois tambem acho que não dá.

Bem o meu durou 15 dias eles lá na Oregon devem ter algum metodo de avariar os sensores para que o pessoal compre outro 

Mas o meu continua a funcionar a unica parte que se estragou foi a medição da humidade...porque a temperatura é a correcta.


----------



## Jonas Costa (31 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

No manual diz que tem que ser um cabo de nove pinos padrão.

No meu caso acontece quase a mesma coisa, mas, o software que eu uso não responde ao recepetor da estação. Eu uso o Virtual Weather Station. Logo quando eu inicio o programa aparece o Sensor Comunication que le se a bateria e a porta de entrada entre os recepetores de precpitação, velocidade do vento, pressão atmosférica, etc...não consegue ler (a luza do LED nao fica verde), entao nao consegue ler os dados e gravar. Eu gostaria de saber se alguem sabe como resolver o problema, pois, preciso dos dados da estação e ja perdi uns 18 dias sem anotar os  dados. O programa funcionava muito bem antes.


----------

